# red belly breeding



## lord or the red belly (Aug 7, 2005)

hey u guys i have 3 red bellys in a 4 foot tank i have plenty of flow in the tank an external filter 3 powqer heads and an internal filter i have just reently put sand in the tank and introduced some broard leaf plants in the tank i am desprate for them to breed any sugestions to ways in which i can help them or encourage them to breed or begin to spawn all ideas are welcome and if any one knows wqer i can get some more red bellys from id love to know 
thanks phil


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

lord or the red belly said:


> hey u guys i have 3 red bellys in a 4 foot tank i have plenty of flow in the tank an external filter 3 powqer heads and an internal filter i have just reently put sand in the tank and introduced some broard leaf plants in the tank i am desprate for them to breed any sugestions to ways in which i can help them or encourage them to breed or begin to spawn all ideas are welcome and if any one knows wqer i can get some more red bellys from id love to know
> thanks phil
> 
> 
> ...


how big are your reds?


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

> how big are your reds?
> [snapback]1184894[/snapback]​


key question


----------



## lord or the red belly (Aug 7, 2005)

L------------------------------------------------------L

about that big 
lol


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

way too small.. they might start to breed at 6+ inches


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

that looks about 2 inches...they should grow to about 6 inches within 6 months if fed right and then i wouldn't expect breeding untill atleast 8 inches... maybe at 7 it could be possible...but i would say 9-10 are optimal.


----------

